# New to FF and IVF aged 42 and need advice for best clinics using my own eggs



## chanson (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi, I am starting out on my IVF j ourney and I hope someone can help me.  I am aged 42 and looking for advice on the best clinics in London or abroad, where I can achieve pregnancy using my own eggs.  If you could advise me on the approx. cost per cycle too, there are so many clinics to choose from and I would welcome your help and support.

Myself and my husband lost our little boy when I was 38.  He was stillborn at full term which was devastating for us.  Two years ago we had cycle monitoring and tests at our local hospital but were told we were not eligible for funding.  My husband has low motility sperm with ok volume.  I was advised, following the tests that I was an ideal patient for IVF.  After doing my own recent research I am thinking of ICSI as an option because of my husband's low motility.

A year after our son died my husband had a nervous breakdown and was not able to work, because of our loss and battle to get justice from the NMC.  He has only been able to work on temporary contracts.  We are selling our house and moving closer to my husband's family.  This will help us to release funds for treatment and provide us both with support.  I know that I have to go for the IVF now with my own eggs as I am getting older.  If anyone could please share their advice and success stories, I would appreciate it so much.  Many thanks x


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Hi, Chanson, I'm very sorry for your loss and your struggles. Regarding own-egg (OE) treatment as a 40+, I can say from my own experience that IVF Scotland has been willing to pursue OE IVF with me in spite of the fact that I am 40 with an AMH of only 1.8 and an antral follicle count varying between 4 and 6. They are also willing to undertake egg collection with only a single mature follicle if you are dead set on attempting it that cycle and they believe they can reach the follicle. 

Of course, this is all paying privately, which I think may be your only option at 42. I'm not sure where you're located; if you are near London, you will have a number of choices down there. I think ARGC and Lister are both supposed to be good with us older ladies. No doubt some of the lovely ladies on here will be along to advise from personal experience.

If you don't mind my asking, what region of the country are you based in? (I should say, *will* be based in, after your upcoming move.)


----------



## chanson (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi CrazyHorse

Thank you so much for your help, support and advice.  I live in South London, so I should be able to stay with friends or family for any treatment in London.  We are relocating to Portsmouth and there don't seem to be many Clinics in that area.  It gives me hope to know there are others in the same boat as me.  I have read up some of the reviews on ARGC that although their success rates are good, they are not as caring as others.  Perhaps any other ladies can let me know their experiences?  Thank you so much again for telling me your story, I am so glad I joined this website x


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Chanson

I understand that a lot of ladies have had success at Serum in Greece and at various clinics in the Czech Republic. Personally I went for donor eggs as I had no success with my own eggs and my experience of Prague Fertility Centre is much better than what I had in the UK.


----------



## chanson (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi njr_26

Thank you very much for your reply.  I will need to research all these clinics and I appreciate your advice.  Ideally I would like to go abroad, but it is the worry about the unfamiliar, the care and how much time I would need to spend overseas.  Do you mind me asking how much your package cost was per cycle, I know that this will vary for everyone depending on the treatments required.  It is so confusing looking at all the price lists etc.  I think I will have to go to a couple of clinics initially to get a treatment cost plan.  Many thanks again!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Chanson!!!

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your son. I can´t begin to imagine what you and your husband have been through. There is a "Pregnancy, Stillbirth & Neonatal loss" section ~ CLICK HERE that you may find useful. There is also an area dedicated to the memories of angel babies and children. Many ladies here find it comforting to have a place to talk to / about their lost loved ones ~ CLICK HERE

There is an over 40s section ~ CLICK HERE They will be able to give you advice on which clinics. There is also a thread full of success stories to give you hope!

Here are a few more general links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE Once you have decided on a clinic you can chat to others undergoing treatment there, there are sections for both the UK and abroad. If you choose abroad you can also find tips on where to stay, where to eat out, what to see while you are there. You might even be able to meet up with other FFers who are out there at the same time!

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Chat Zone section which will give you info on upcoming chats in the chat room: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it.

Good luck!             

Sue


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Chanson

I'm so sorry you and your family have had such a difficult time  - there are no words, just 

In terms of treatment - check out the ARGC thread here - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0

I have to say that I am a big advocate of the ARGC - they were meticulous with my care and throughly explored every avenue - I had 4 failed attempts before I went to them.

They do focus intensely on those who are cycling, so until you are on programme, you can get the impression they don't care - I think this is more their focus on getting treatment right. Once you are cycling with them their care is first rate and they have the best success rates for women over 40.

I personally have 3 friends I cycled with who are all over 40 who had successful pregnancies. One of whom got pregnant at 42 after 12 attempts and being written off elsewhere.

Please ask the ladies on the thread for further advice.

KA xxx

PS In terms of clinics abroad I have heard Serum is excellent and also know a number of ladies who went from the ARGC there - check out the Greece thread here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=372.0


----------



## chanson (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi Karenanna 

Thank you for your kind words and for taking the time out to send me a message.  Your success after four failed attempts is heart warming as you now have your boys, if you persevere your dreams can come true.  I can only hope that I will be blessed again after starting treatment.  The links to ARGC and Greece Serum are a great help and I can now do some thorough research.  It's amazing that your cycling friend had success after being written off elsewhere.  This give hope to myself and many of the women reading this thread x

Thanks also to Wraakgodin your kind message and for sending me all the links.  It's such a confusing and complicated process for many of us newbies (old or young  I am ever so grateful x


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Chanson

You may want to join the over 40 thread too - I notice someone was on there recently asking about the differences between ARGC and Serum. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

KA xxx


----------



## njr_26 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Chanson

I went for donor egg IVF which cost 6000 euros with the guarantee of a free treatment if 2 fresh and 2 frozen embryo transfers didn't work. I went for a consultation first as I wanted to see the place and speak to the doctors first. I had all the necessary tests from my own egg IVFs so the only thing extra they wanted was a mammogram to check that there was nothing wrong with my breasts.

I had to have a lining thickness scan before treatment and drugs for thickening my lining and progesterone for maturing the lining.

Here is a link to their prices. Own egg ivf is cheaper than donor egg. http://www.pragueivf.com/en/art/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that 
fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## MS Apple (Mar 5, 2013)

Honey,

I have been there and got the teeshirt. Our daughter died full term too, 41 weeks in 2012. Later that year I broke my back in a climbing accident. Thankfully I made a full recovery.

After a miscarriage last year (post accident and still birth) we went for IVF and are onto our second round at the Lister in London.

They have been truly magical with our exceptional situation, it's very different to be in this IVF world having so nearly crossed the finishing line. It's simply not the same as a miscarriage earlier on in pregnancy, as you, like me and so many others, gave birth to a wholly viable beautiful full term baby. 

Only we know how hard it was.

Anyway, the point in all of this ramble (!) is to recommend the Lister, as they are sympathetic and have a great track record with older women.

As we so nearly had our baby girl I don't want to have donor eggs... It is so personal but for me and my husband that's not an option - hence choosing this hospital.

I was not eligible for funding despite our loss and our first round was about 6-7k.

Really hoping you find some joy in this process... I wholeheartedly recommend seeing a hypnotherapist. It's helped me immeasurably and I can now hold my head high, knowing I was a mum, that I am still a strong woman with a happy life ahead of me, full of brilliant things.

The Lister is NOT my local hospital as I live in the SW and it's been just fine travelling, it's not too much effort at all and they are extremely accommodating.

My first round was not successful, but underwent collection yesterday on round two and we shall see what it brings.

Remember, and this is important. Life is not measured on children, but on how you handle adversity... And how you and your husband pull together to be strong and still travel through this life of abundance.

You will get there one way or the other... To find peace and happiness again. I promise you that!

Keep well and PM me if you need any more advice on the hospital etc...

You are a strong woman - believe this.

Xxx


----------



## chanson (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi MSApple 

Your story was so heart breaking to read and I am so sorry that you lost your little girl.  I truly hope your treatment is a success and this will ease your sadness.  The worst part in my case was having to be strong and go back to the same hospital, but this time sit on the other side of the waiting room for fertility testing. It's like your life stops and it won't be complete without a little one.

Thanks for giving me all the info on Lister and the costs I will put this on my list of hospitals to contact.  I will keep my fingers crossed that your next cycle works.  The hypnotherapist is a good idea, thanks for sharing that tip with me.

Good luck with your treatment and sending my best wishes

C xx


----------

